# Can rabbit use tidy cats breeze litter pellets?



## Mzlavish (Jan 7, 2022)

Got the tidy cat breeze litter box for my rabbit and I want to use the pellets that comes with it. I have looked on the internet to see if mordenite zeolite is safe for rabbits. I can’t find much info hoping someone has some input.


----------



## ArtistChibi (Jan 8, 2022)

It's better to use litter like Care Fresh, yesterday news or kiln dried pine pellets as litter for the rabbits. Most, if not all, cat litter is bad for the rabbit's respiratory.


----------



## Preitler (Jan 8, 2022)

Clumping mineralic cat litters don't have a good reputation, because of inhaling and ingestion, if you decide to use this bag up I would generously cover it with hay. If it is cented, I, personally, wouldn't use it at all.
Wood stove pellets with a layer of hay on top are a great option.

Edit: How does this litter box work? Is the litter absorbent or is it just kind of gravel, supposed to drain urine to that tray? If so, I have no idea how well that works with rabbits.


----------



## Mzlavish (Jan 8, 2022)

So the litter doesn’t absorb the liquid and doesn’t clump. It is supposed to dry out the feces but rabbit feces is already dry. For the box itself this are small grates for the urine to go through and be absorbed by a pee pad. Had to switch to a box that had a spot for the pee pad because me bunny kept ripping it. She loves to dig in her box. I’m using the litter but I’m keeping an eye on it to make sure she is not eating it


----------



## Preitler (Jan 8, 2022)

I think it's unlikely she would ingest any if it's rather hard and not sticking to her feet. They also advertise it as "99.9% dust free". If it is scented, I would not use it.

Sounds like a convinient but rather expensive solution if it works. Cats like digging stuff to poop on, haven't really noticed that with rabbits, but maybe the smell is enough to establish their toilet point? If you try it, please keep us updated how it worked out.


----------



## Mzlavish (Jan 8, 2022)

It is in use and the litter is not scented. Double checked since they do have scented. The litter is supposed to last for a month, I know it can be a bit more expensive. But at first I was just using hay as in the box and I’m almost gone through a bag that cost 20 in a week because of the smell I need to change it frequently. So moving forward if this litter will do the trick with smell and allow the urine to pass through to the pee pad I’m okay if it cost a little more


----------



## Blue eyes (Jan 8, 2022)

I use that system for my cat. I love it for that purpose! It is easy to scoop out a cat's comparatively large poos from there. 

However, I don't see how one could scoop or separate out the rabbit poos if a rabbit were to go in there. 

Personally, I would think it would be much simpler (and definitely much, much, much less expensive) to just skip the idea of using a pee pad. Instead use wood pellets (that look just like the Tidy Breeze pellets but actually break down when they get wet) with hay on top of the wood pellets. You could use the same Tidy Breeze litter box but remove the green screen portion (otherwise the moistened pellets will just clog it up). Alternatively, just get a plastic storage tub as shown in link below. 

Get hay in bulk (by the bale). Even used generously, a $17 bale will last at least 8 months --- that's why I said it would cost much less. The wood pellets come in 40 lb bags for about $7. One bag should last over 2 months.

Here's an explanation (with photos) of this setup:








Odor-free Home


[ Tablet users, try the "web" version by clicking on "web" at the bottom of this page for a better, user-friendly format . ]



rabbitsindoors.weebly.com


----------



## NorthernNevadaHollandLops (Jan 9, 2022)

I'm interested in the cat litter outcome too!

To cut costs, I use yellow straw instead of hay in the litter tray. It's a lot less money for stuff that's just going to get peed on and tossed.


----------



## Blue eyes (Jan 9, 2022)

NorthernNevadaHollandLops said:


> To cut costs, I use yellow straw instead of hay in the litter tray. It's a lot less money for stuff that's just going to get peed on and tossed.



The reason hay is ideal in the litter box is that rabbits love to potty while they are grazing. While they eat their hay (in the litter box) they also potty there. They won't eat soiled hay. Having hay on top of litter (litter like wood pellets) encourages good potty habits and encourages lots of hay eating (easier to eat the hay if they don't have to work it out of a hay rack that may have small openings).

Hay on top of litter should get refreshed twice per day minimally. If purchasing hay by the bale, it is still incredibly cheap even when being overly generous. I calculated it out once and recall it working out to $2 per month for hay!


----------



## Joico40 (Jan 9, 2022)

I use a puppy pad and in the corner where my bunny always goes Pee I put a handful of wood pellets.... on top of it all my hubby made a 1 inch by 1/2 inch screen on top of it so bunny nuggets and pee go through the grate. My one rabbit drinks like crazy and pees like crazy... I change it every other day


----------



## NorthernNevadaHollandLops (Jan 9, 2022)

Blue eyes said:


> The reason hay is ideal in the litter box is that rabbits love to potty while they are grazing. While they eat their hay (in the litter box) they also potty there. They won't eat soiled hay. Having hay on top of litter (litter like wood pellets) encourages good potty habits and encourages lots of hay eating (easier to eat the hay if they don't have to work it out of a hay rack that may have small openings).
> 
> Hay on top of litter should get refreshed twice per day minimally. If purchasing hay by the bale, it is still incredibly cheap even when being overly generous. I calculated it out once and recall it working out to $2 per month for hay!


I should have mentioned I still put hay on top and their hay feeder is above the tray, so clean hay falls on it too.


----------



## Mzlavish (Jan 10, 2022)

The whole purpose of my using the tidy breeze litter box is because of the tray for the puppy pad tray. I used the litter for like a day and switched back to just hay.


----------



## Deludedbyreality (Jan 10, 2022)

Try this if you're concerned with odor. It's a wood based pellet with activated charcoal and very affordable. Literally superb in every single way. I can't sing its praises enough. Less dust than traditional wood pellets as well. Toss inside a high sided cat litter tray or storage tote about 2 inches deep of this and then some hay. Trust me you'll love it.


----------



## Blue eyes (Jan 10, 2022)

Mzlavish said:


> The whole purpose of my using the tidy breeze litter box is because of the tray for the puppy pad tray. I used the litter for like a day and switched back to just hay.



I see. I imagine, though, that you're having odor issues since the hay doesn't do much for odor control.

You may want to consider the setup I linked above. With one rabbit, the setup (wood pellets topped with hay, no puppy pads) will last a full week without any odor or need to change/clean the box for a full week. The link provides detail on how thick the pellets should be, size of box, maintenance, etc.

If she's a digger, you can try a higher sided box to keep everything contained. Something like in photo could be an option (hay rack optional).


----------



## Momma Luvbun (Jan 11, 2022)

I use eagle talon pellets.


----------

